# Newt Gingrich conducts Wagners Ring?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0000VD0FG/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=5174&s=music

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Bill Clinton conducts Handel's Messiah!*






:lol::lol:


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> :lol::lol:


I hope you are kidnapped and forced to listen to Florence Jenkins records for the rest of your days.


----------

